# The original Thai foods (recipes)



## prasopchok (May 13, 2007)

Recipes (Thai foods) 
Thai spricy soup with prawns (Tom Yam Goong)
Fried rice
Green Curry
Pad Thai
Thai soup with the distinct (Tom Kha Kai)


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

prasopchop,sawadee; I was stationed in ubon during my first tour of service in 67/68. I was lucky to live with a thai family who owned a restraunt.When off duty Velai taught me to cook many dishes and on my days off I was allowed to cook for the day.That being said; there was a soup that I used to get off the street vendors for 1 bahtJ(5 cents) which consisted of,chicen broth,noodles,scallion,mushrooms and pork balls (sausage). Usually there were sides to add to the soup;chopped peanuts,spiced salt, raw sugar and lime slices are all that I remember.I wounder if you have a idea or recipie for this amazing soup. I know its common because I've had it in many small towns as well as Bancock.another favorite was sala boa,the steamed bun with sweet or savory filling. any help would be appriciated...sawadee...cookie


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Page not found?


----------



## vinnie t (Jul 13, 2007)

Your links no longer work

But I assure you I have tried all those dishes first hand

My mouth is watering as we speak..the Tom Ka Gai (coconut chicken soup) is heavenly!

Cookie Jim, what kind of broth did that soup have?


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

I love the thaifoodandtravel.com website has recipes, ingredient info, and lots of storys.
I met Kasma at a class I took at CIA in Napa Valley. If you go website, read her life story, it is very interesting.
I have her book Dancing Shrimp. 
Nan


----------



## abanynini (Jan 24, 2010)

I love Thai food! love it love it love it...


----------

